# Garrantus 2008



## Vlad Tepes (Sep 4, 2008)

Debi completed her 5th 2008 Monster, check his link here http://vladtepeshalloweenprojects.blogspot.com/2008/09/garrantus.html


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Wow, i love the horns on the head, great prop!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

HOLY CRAP!! That thing is AWESOME!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

thats cool..
should be a big hit


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Well THAT'S certainly intimidating.


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Cool! I love his horns!!!!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Wow! That is too cool! Very nice!


----------



## Mr Unpleasant (May 24, 2006)

That is one angry cockatoo!! Good Job!


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

You have done a fantastic job on your 8' tall Garrantus. Nice work!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Mr Unpleasant said:


> That is one angry cockatoo!! Good Job!


lol


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Oh Yes....I love the big props, He is just as fine as the rest of your collection Deb & VT


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

What a fine looking guy!


----------



## Vlad Tepes (Sep 4, 2008)

Thank you all for your comments, Debi and I enjoy this message board very much and look forward to sharing it all with you.


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

love the horns. Awesome job!!!!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Very nice work!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Ooohhh he's big. Like it.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Me likey. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

beautiful!


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

I was drooling over that mask at Party City today! It looks great!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

nice use of the noodles! and the horns are awesome! nice work!


----------



## Papa Boo (Apr 16, 2008)

Very nice. Buiding our own with your design in mind. Thanks for the inspiration.


----------

